# Help Me Choose Cat Food !



## ohlittleleo (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm going to link some of the high quality cat foods that i can find in my local pet stores. (i'm not from north america or europe)

all of these are corn-free, most of them are grain-free and the protein, fat and fiber percentage looks okay. can you guys help me cross out the meeeh :/ ones and tell me which ones i should use. i still havent decided if i want to feed my hedgehog a mix or just one type. do help me with that too

*BLACKWOOD*
Kitten Food Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Recipe (Grain Free)
Special Diet Cat Food Duck Meal, Salmon Meal & Field Pea Recipe (Grain Free)
Special Diet Cat Food Chicken Meal & Field Pea Recipe (Grain Free)
Lean/Senior Cat Food Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Recipe (No Corn, Wheat or Soy)
Indoor Formula Cat Food Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Recipe (No Corn, Wheat or Soy)
Food Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Recipe (No Corn, Wheat or Soy)

*WELLNESS*
CORE Turkey, Turkey Meal & Duck Formula (Grain Free)
CORE Indoor Formula (Grain Free) 

*ADDICTION*
Viva La Venison (Grain Free)

*EARTHBORN HOLISTIC*
Feline Vintage

*LV Natural Holistic Cat Food*
Kitten / Queen / Energentic (SeaLand + Collagen )
Adult / FIT (SeaLand + Collagen)
Senior / Adult / Neutered (SeaLand + Collagen)

*DR GARY'S BEST BREED*
Best Breed Cat Diet

*US GRAIN'S REGAL PET FOOD*
Cat Bites, Kitten Food, Lean Cat Food

*NUTRAM*
Salmon & Trout Recipe (Grain Free)
Turkey & Chicken (Grain Free)

*BY NATURE*
Chicken & Sweet Potato Formula (Grain Free)
Adult Cat Formula (No Corn, Wheat, Soy)
Kitten Formula (No Corn, Wheat, Soy)
Seven Seafood Platter Formula (No Corn, Wheat, Soy)

*FELINE CAVIAR HOLISTIC *
New Zealand Venison Indoor Cat Dinner (Grain Free)
Chicken With Salmon Cat Dinner (Grain Free)
Wild Ocean Cat Dinner (Grain Free) 

*MERRICK*
Purrfect Bistro Real Chicken Recipe (Grain Free)
Purrfect Bistro Healthy Weight Recipe (Grain Free)

We also have brands like Royal Canin, Iams, Fancy Feast, NutriEdge, ProDiet, SmartHearts, Science Plan and Whiskas but these products have corn in them or their protein percentage are above 40% or their fat percentage is really low. so i dont want to go there.

and for now the only hedgehog food i could find that's not harmful is Sunseed's Hedgehog Food

Should i add the hedgehog food into the cat food mix or should i ignore the hedgehog food completely ?

i plan on also supplying him with freeze dried mealworms every few days

the hedgehog im getting is around 2 months old

i really need some help bc im getting my hedgehog soon and i want the best for him !


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would start with one that is around 30% protein and no more than 12% fat then when she's older add in one with a lower fat. I think the Blackwood lean/senior would be good then add in the LV Natural Senior/Adult formula and maybe the Merrick healthy weight.

Basically you want to start with a bit higher fat while your hedgehog is growing then either add in or switch to something with less than 10% fat.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Nikki.  A mix is best as well in case one food becomes unavailable for some reason, then you don't have to do a sudden switch on your hedgie. They don't do well with sudden changes in food. I would stick with the cat foods too, and don't bother with the hedgehog food. That's one of the "better" ones, but it's still not great and I don't see a point in including them.

Also, if you can get live mealworms, or canned ones, I would go with those over freeze-dried ones. Freeze-dried have a higher risk of causing constipation or impactions. Crickets are another good option, if you can get them. If freeze-dried is all you have access to though, then every few days should be okay.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Check the ingredient list of your choices for these. No more than 3 or all 5 should not be present.

BHA, BHT, copper sulfate, sodium bisulfate and ethoxyquin

These are food preservatives to maintain crunch, flavor and the fat content. But according to some studies/research has health risks on the long run.
Hope this helps you decide to narrow down on your choices.


----------

